# INSERT INTO Befehl in Java



## Lia (6. Mai 2018)

Hi ihr lieben,

wie kann ich aus einem Textfeld die eingebenen Informationen in meine phpmyadmin DB schreiben?

habe das hier aber das funktoniert nicht ich bin mir auch nicht sicher ob das der richtige Ansatz ist. Bekomme auch eine Fehlermeldung, wenn ich das ausführe..

`txtfldVorname` ist mein Textfeld.

```
String sql1 = "INSERT INTO kunden VALUES(txtfldVorname.getText())"; 
st.executeUpdate(sql1);
```
Danke an alle.


----------



## mrBrown (6. Mai 2018)

Lia hat gesagt.:


> Bekomme auch eine Fehlermeldung, wenn ich das ausführe..


... und welche?


----------



## Lia (6. Mai 2018)

FUNCTION txtfldvorname.getText does not exist


----------



## Lia (6. Mai 2018)

in getText steht doch der im Textfeld übergebene Wert richtig? also ist das kein schlechter Ansatz oder?


----------



## mrBrown (6. Mai 2018)

In deinem String steht der Methodenaufruf einfach so als Text drin, und damit nicht mehr als Methodenaufruf.


Du solltest dir im Idealfall noch mal die absoluten Grundlagen zu Strings und Methoden angucken...
Sowas sollte man aus dem Effeff beherrschen, bevor man anfängt mit Datenbanken zu arbeiten.


----------



## Elenteria (7. Mai 2018)

Du schickst folgendes zur Datenbank

```
String sql1 = "INSERT INTO kunden VALUES(txtfldVorname.getText())";
```
die Datenbank kennt aber weder das textfled txtfldVorname noch dessen Methode getText().
Richtig wäre es so.

```
String sql1 = "INSERT INTO kunden VALUES(" + txtfldVorname.getText() + ")";
```

Ansosnten kann bei deinem Insert Statement noch ein Problem auftreten wenn die Table Kunde mehr als nur eine Spalte hat, da er dann nicht weiß in welche Spalte er den Wert schreiben soll.


----------



## Robat (7. Mai 2018)

Elenteria hat gesagt.:


> Richtig wäre es so.


Ich würde eher auf PreparedStatements setzen anstatt die Queries zu konkatenieren. 
Stichwort: SQL-Injection.


----------



## Elenteria (7. Mai 2018)

Ich würde sogar auch Hibernate setzten ;-)
Aber das ist für das Beispiel hier etwas mit Atomraketen auf Spatzen geschossen.


----------



## mrBrown (7. Mai 2018)

Robat hat gesagt.:


> Ich würde eher auf PreparedStatements setzen anstatt die Queries zu konkatenieren.
> Stichwort: SQL-Injection.


Ich würde allein schon der Übersicht halber darauf setzen


----------

